# Post your 2016 Successes Here!



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey all,

I thought it would be fun to post pictures of the 2016 hunt successes we've all had here in 1 thread! Post away guys, let's see your photos!

I'll start it off:

























Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I had to do a double take Mark, I didn't see the flip flop picture! Congrats on a great year!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

....showoff.....


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

texaspredatorhunter said:


> I had to do a double take Mark, I didn't see the flip flop picture! Congrats on a great year!


Haha, yeah that was one stand I won't forget! Lol. Thanks, by far my best year yet!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Mo Mo said:


> ....showoff.....


Lol, not trying to....

....I just want to see everyone's pictures! Let's go!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks like youve been busy , dont stop now , winter just getting underway .My fur pics have already been posted , so I'll start taking camera on my checks . Good idea for a thread


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad someone is getting out. My year has been terrible. When I have gone, something always happens. Gun wont fire, I miss or wound. Even called 2 Bobcats that werent taken, Only kills have been other people I have taken out and they were on Fox, lol

But Congrats Mark, you have had a very good year !!!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Glad someone is getting out. My year has been terrible. When I have gone, something always happens. Gun wont fire, I miss or wound. Even called 2 Bobcats that werent taken, Only kills have been other people I have taken out and they were on Fox, lol
> 
> But Congrats Mark, you have had a very good year !!!


Yeah that's a bummer Ed. Better luck to you in 2017! I still need to try to get up there to do a few stands sometime!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Only one big game animal this year, so far.

Still have 1 more caribou hunt before the end of the year.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That is * Big * game, if ever there was big game.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome bear!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Mark Steinmann said:


> Awesome bear!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


And you Sir, killed an amazing amount of animals! That's awesome!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I would post my photos here but due to a severe case of CHS, I don't have any photos to post.

I think it is due to the fact I haven't shot the new 25-06 enough yet. Then again probably not.

CHS = Can't Hit Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Anytime Mark, maybe you can teach me something !!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Anytime Mark, maybe you can teach me something !!


Haha I don't know about that, but it would be a fun time anyway!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

